# DSL und LAN



## Spacemonkey (25. Januar 2002)

Hallo,

ich habe das problem, dass ich in meinem Rechner eine Netzwerkkarte für DSL und eine für das LAN habe.
Mein Problem ist nun, dass ich seitdem ich beide Karten drin habe
mein Windows über die DSL-Karte aufs LAN zugreifen will.
Und das geht irgendwie nicht.
Was muss ich da einstellen?


----------



## nojo (25. Januar 2002)

hai,
da ich schreibfaul bin und nich weiss, welches win Du meinst,
sach ich mal http://www.adsl-support.de


----------



## Spacemonkey (26. Januar 2002)

Ich besitze Win ME.


----------

